# Lawnmower engine



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Came across a 3.5 hp electric mower engine....any prop ideas? I was thinking about a monster in a box....would the box survive the beating?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i have a suggestion don't use a lawnmower motor seriously. first it takes gas and oil to run. Sounds like a fire hazard(sp that spelling looks wrong hmmm) to me. Plus exhaust fumes and the noise it will make. 


oooops i didnt see electric im sorry im a idiot...... i saw after i posted im sorry .......came back and edited


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> i have a suggestion don't use a lawnmower motor seriously. first it takes gas and oil to run. Sounds like a fire hazard(sp that spelling looks wrong hmmm) to me. Plus exhaust fumes and the noise it will make.
> 
> oooops i didnt see eletric im sorry im a idiot...... i saw after i posted im sorry


You know, Krypt, I almost made that mistake myself! As for an idea, maybe an airless slinger or popup? I'm not really sure. Let me think about it.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> You know, Krypt, I almost made that mistake myself! As for an idea, maybe an airless slinger or popup? I'm not really sure. Let me think about it.


Yeah after i posted it i was like OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!

whats the rpms on that motor? Does it run off 110volts corded mower type?


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

The idea of any of my props being powered by a 3 1/2 horse lawn mower motor has me laughing out loud. I envision pieces of my prop scattered all over the neighborhood.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Look the label on the motor.. what rpm does it run at? You would need to gear it down.. to a usable speed. What amperage does it draw? Can't go to the store and buy an electronic speed reducer for something that darws that much power.. I am assuming it is at least a 10amp motor Well maybe you could... but it might be easier to just build a lawnmower with it!
All joking aside, I wouldn't consider using for an amature haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Put a fan blade on it and make a wind machine?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about using a riding mower and make your own hell train that goes around your yard.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I will have to get back to you on the info...its at some else’s garage. Its 110….
It already has a fan on it, in the form of a blade. But, that will be removed. How about a crank ghost on speed.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Gear it down and make a rotating stage with diffrent props on each section. You could make it like a twisted version of a passion play..... now this has got me thinking......


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That is a good idea (stage).......
How about making it spin like a old time movie box and have a transformation take place. Like a cartoon flipbook ....
Sounds like a lot of work.....D'OH!


----------

